# Introducing Flo



## Flo (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi,

Just wanted to introduce Flo, our 9mth old puppy we all adore. We think she's a cutie pie!!

Hope the link works!here goes..
http://s1258.photobucket.com/albums...434-000005EB7EC95AD9.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww look at her ...

She certainly is a cutie pie  

Fab photo....Thanks for sharing xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures, I particularly like the one with hair over one of her eyes!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

She's stunning! :love-eyes:


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sooo adorable!!!


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi there, from one Flo to another!  Your Flo looks fab, may I ask where you got her from?


----------



## Flo (Apr 14, 2012)

*Flo*

Hi everyone, thanks for your comments. Whilst she looks clean and sweet in the photos she is often running around causing chaos and loves nothing better than chasing cats and birds in the rain! Tend not to take piccies when she's like that!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Mwaaahhhhh how lovely!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi there, I have a Flo too


----------



## Flo (Apr 14, 2012)

daffodil said:


> Hi there, from one Flo to another!  Your Flo looks fab, may I ask where you got her from?


Hi, we got her from Rosedale doodles. Whilst in Cornwall in the Summer we met another Rosedale pup who was equally as cute!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome

Flo is just beautiful


----------

